# ///Alpine 7904 CD/Tuner



## HIWATT (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,
New user here.

My very first "real" deck back in the day was a 7904. Like probably a number of you, I still love a lot of that old gear.
Recently I purchased another 7904 which seems to be in working order other than needing a good internal cleaning.

I know all of the temperamental issues these units had so was wondering if anyone (by chance!) had a service manual kicking around for it. A user manual would be awesome as well. This info even a few years ago seemed to be readily available online, but now seems to be scrubbed from history, and I've misplaced/lost my only copies of those docs. 

All I can find online (in another thread here after searching for about an hour) was a front page of what looked to be the manual just stating basic specs etc.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

If she isn't broke don't fix her! The most likely failure point is the CD mech. You are probably going to use RCA output, so any internal amp won't be creating a ton of heat.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

You can purchase a 7903 manual here:
List of ALPINE User and Service Manuals - Page 4

It should be similar (probably the same as the 7904)


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

If you want it gone through and restored back to original or better condition find Jeff Priddy on here! Look for the 7909 threads. He's an expert when it comes to these decks! If you have trouble getting in touch with him pm me.


----------

